# Vapbucco - Juice Reviews



## incredible_hullk (23/11/16)

*Vapbucco - Rum and Maple*

Hi all,

So just wanted to share some thoughts on the above juice as I didnt see anything here, that gives you a good feel other than the name, before I bought it.

This is got to be the best tobacco juice I have ever had hands down..

Smell test you get the smell of spicy, sweet undeniable tobacco which is just so inviting.

Main flavour profiles is an aromatic, spicy tobacco base coupled with the sweetness from the maple syrup (more caramely type maple) with a very smooth, rich mouth texture (thinking custard to solidify everything and bring out the sweetness of the maple).

First draw and you get the spicy, aromatic tobacco which almost wants you to sit back and relax and just let it out. Quick swirl in the mouth really brings out the flavours which you first noticed on the draw.

The exhale is the most mesmerising creamy, sweet, goey syrup taste with the tobacco sitting on the background.

All in all fantastic but I would have liked to get more of the rum profile which disappears with the sweetness

Tested on dotmod RTA, dual kanthal 5 wraps 26 AWG = 0.34 ohms

Best enjoyed with a whiskey and best you buy more than 1 bottle of juice

This juice is so much more than what the bottle says it is..who needs a life coach to wind down just vape this juice at the end of every day and you sorted!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/16)

Thanks for sharing your review @incredible_hullk !
This is now on my list to try
I tooted on one or two of these at Vapecon but havent gotten round to them yet

I hope you dont mind but I added the juice flavour to your post at the top and have edited the thread title so it can contain all juice reviews from this line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/16)

Thank you for the review @incredible_hullk. I have been eyeing this one, but from your review I now know it will be far too sweet for my taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/11/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you for the review @incredible_hullk. I have been eyeing this one, but from your review I now know it will be far too sweet for my taste.


I thought the same @Andre but its not like dessert sweet..it actually works very well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/11/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your review @incredible_hullk !
> This is now on my list to try
> I tooted on one or two of these at Vapecon but havent gotten round to them yet
> 
> I hope you dont mind but I added the juice flavour to your post at the top and have edited the thread title so it can contain all juice reviews from this line


Got to try it @Silver its a winner ...cannot wait to get home and pump it through an OL16 on my leprechaun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (23/11/16)

I absolutely love this juice, the whole line is delicious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/11/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your review @incredible_hullk !
> This is now on my list to try
> I tooted on one or two of these at Vapecon but havent gotten round to them yet
> 
> I hope you dont mind but I added the juice flavour to your post at the top and have edited the thread title so it can contain all juice reviews from this line


The cherry tobacco is not bad either. Strictly MTL for me on this one though

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/11/16)

I had a go with the Sweet Nuts. Cant get more authentic tobacco. Exactly like this organic one I used to get from the tobacconist on Greenmarket Square but without the smoke. 

Too real to believe.


----------



## phanatik (12/12/16)

who stocks these juices?


----------



## Strontium (12/12/16)

Vape cartel


----------



## Pixstar (12/12/16)

Also a fan. Very enjoyable range.


----------

